# Greeting from Belgrade!



## 3tonal (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello people, I hope that You are doing well!

Let me introduce myself - I am 39 years old, live in Belgrade/Serbia, and studied music composition. According to some circumstances, I was engaged in totally different jobs from my 30th birthday, but there has always been a “hidden desire” to come back in to music…

If You want to hear some of my work from an “ancient era” You can do it for e.g. here 

Have a nice evening


----------



## Rowy (May 6, 2017)

Welcome, Oliver. I must say I enjoyed Izvoru more. The variations are a bit...


----------



## sazema (May 6, 2017)

3tonal said:


> Hello people, I hope that You are doing well!
> 
> Let me introduce myself - I am 39 years old, live in Belgrade/Serbia, and studied music composition. According to some circumstances, I was engaged in totally different jobs from my 30th birthday, but there has always been a “hidden desire” to come back in to music…
> 
> ...




Really good, and dobro došao


----------



## 3tonal (May 6, 2017)

Hvala puno 

Thank You @Rowy and @sazema for Your interest and taking the time to listen to my work.

What can I say…it is matter of personal perferance. Izvoru is maybe more “mainstream”, but that’s just my opinion…

Variations are story about life jurney of an artist. It is inspired by a man I knew. At the end of composition You can here heart beats, that slowly stops beating…

Both Variations and Poem for flute, violoncello and piano won local awards.

Poem is inspired by war in Serbia in 1999, and was written shortly afterwards. I had the urge to write a brief opening statement before the composition, goes like this:

_it is not the question of form
harmony or melody
for it`s objective is to explore the endless spaces of human innerself
to tread roads and paths
rivers and valleys
in search for a cosmic prestate..._


----------



## thov72 (May 6, 2017)

welcome! Greetings to Belgrade....ne govorim puno srbski....


----------



## 3tonal (May 6, 2017)

Thank You very much! On the contrary, You are doing great 
Small detail, because of the complicated Serbian grammar, it is not "srBski", but "srPski"


----------



## Phryq (May 7, 2017)

Wow, I *love* this!

I imagine there is not much money/work for composers in Serbia. Is that true?

How similar is Serbian to Russian? If I speak Russian, could I communicate with people there? Based on good translate it seems so.


----------



## sazema (May 7, 2017)

Phryq said:


> Wow, I *love* this!
> 
> I imagine there is not much money/work for composers in Serbia. Is that true?
> 
> How similar is Serbian to Russian? If I speak Russian, could I communicate with people there? Based on good translate it seems so.



No, even both Slavic language, it's not close, just some words.


----------



## Phryq (May 7, 2017)

Ok, I tried google translating a couple of sentences to Serbian, and I could understand them (I don't know any Serbian, only Russian).

Could you write a couple of random sentences to me in Serbian?


----------



## 3tonal (May 7, 2017)

Thanks @Phryq , I am glad!

If we speak about academically trained composers, many have left the country, searching for better opportunities. The most important is probably https://zivkovic.eu/
Most of does who staied in Serbia have some “no-composers” jobs like teaching or so. I personaly work in real estate business. Before that I worked 4 years as a piano accompanist for modern ballet and 1 year as a teacher in music high school.
Also, very few of does who staied are working as composer-freelancers: doing some movie, theather or gaming projects, such as https://soundcloud.com/marko-matovic
On the other hand, there are musicians in Serbia who earn very well from composing.They are mostly folk stars or so, and they mainly create type of music that I am not interested in.
Serbia is a poor country which is in “transition” and unfortunately there are very little investment in culture…

About languages, most of Slavic languages (like Czech, Russian or Serbian for e.g.) are, to a certain point, similar. But anyway, You can not speak comfortably with Serbs using Russian. We would certainly understand You to some extant, but anyway it would not be enough decent conversation. Croatian, Montenegrin and Bosnian are practically the same languages as Serbian, Macedonian (FYROM) is very similar, while Russian is “close enough”.

Most of people in Serbia speak English fluently.


----------



## Rowy (May 10, 2017)

3tonal said:


> Most of does who staied in Serbia have some “no-composers” jobs like teaching or so.



It's the same in my country and I live in one of the richest countries of the world, The Netherlands (you might know it as 'Holland').


----------



## sazema (May 10, 2017)

3tonal said:


> Thanks
> On the other hand, there are musicians in Serbia who earn very well from composing.They are mostly folk stars or so, and they mainly create type of music that I am not interested in.
> Serbia is a poor country which is in “transition” and unfortunately there are very little investment in culture…



Type of music also known as "džigera" 
An example:



Don't even try to translate this...


----------

